# Vape Only Bdc Anyone Tried Them?



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (21/11/13)

Anyone tried the vape only bdcc i see eciggies has them for 120
. They look like a dual bottom coil maxi( twisp)






Think its worth a try? Vapour moutain you mentioned u stock ecigies stuff? Do you have them in stock so i can place the order with my next diy batch ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (22/11/13)

I tried one of their bottom coil minis in my beginning days - leaked horribly, could not use it at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (22/11/13)

Thnks for the heads up

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (22/11/13)

I'm curious about this clearo as well. Would be nice to know whether it works well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (22/11/13)

Might just get bt to pay 100 bux for deliver it wnt be worth it .. unless i can find a few other things to add to the order 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/11/13)

Have you tried the mini protank yet? In my opinion it gives the best flavour of all the tanks I've tried, better than its bigger brother and is not prone to the problems of the bigger brother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Have you tried the mini protank yet? In my opinion it gives the best flavour of all the tanks I've tried, better than its bigger brother and is not prone to the problems of the bigger brother.


 
I have to say I disagree here - my mini gave me endless trouble  and Gizmo had its big brither which was also always giving problems!

The best I have tried so far are innokins tanks - the iClear 16 is amazing!!! and so is the 30. Gizmo has the 30s on his VTR and its also fantastic - best range in my opinion


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (22/11/13)

I was going to get the protank mini bt reali wana try botom dual coils reali enjoyed the evods and my first vape gear was an ego twist with protank.. will get the vapeonly bdc since i got like 60 reward points with eciggies so it wnt be so bad on the delivery cost.. also want to try one or 2 diy flavors 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (22/11/13)

No problems S, our experiences form our opinions. My first mini protank is now around 4 months old and it has not given me a single problem and is still going strong in HRH's hands. The younger 2 minis are also running without a single hiccup. Have never tried an iClear, unfortunately, so cannot compare.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/11/13)

Matthee said:


> No problems S, our experiences form our opinions. My first mini protank is now around 4 months old and it has not given me a single problem and is still going strong in HRH's hands. The younger 2 minis are also running without a single hiccup. Have never tried an iClear, unfortunately, so cannot compare.


 
Yip  I must admit though after doing some research I have my doubts of the authenticity of the protanks which we got as I have seen a few complaints about the ones from this specific supplier, but at the same time the experience was so bad that it made me not want to try from another supplier. When you make your next purchase you should definately add one of the iClears onto your list they are amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/11/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yip  I must admit though after doing some research I have my doubts of the authenticity of the protanks which we got as I have seen a few complaints about the ones from this specific supplier, but at the same time the experience was so bad that it made me not want to try from another supplier. When you make your next purchase you should definately add one of the iClears onto your list they are amazing!


Haha, I'm only on the Reo with RM2 (rba) now and HRH will kill me if I buy her any other stuff. She insists that the Vision Spinner (1300 mAh) with Mini Protank is all she needs. She takes about a week to go through one battery and tank. The only juice for her is Liqua Blueberry diluted down to 12mg with VG, not through lack of trying from my side.


----------



## Oupa (23/11/13)

Yip I have the Maxi BDCC in stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (23/11/13)

Oupa said:


> Yip I have the Maxi BDCC in stock.


Awsum ill place a order on monday 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (25/11/13)

Been testing the new Maxi BDCC from VapeOnly over the weekend... and quite impressed! No leaking yet after about 4 refills and flavour is really nice. Nice and solid little bottom coil clearomizer!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fog-e (25/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Have you tried the mini protank yet? In my opinion it gives the best flavour of all the tanks I've tried, better than its bigger brother and is not prone to the problems of the bigger brother.


Have to agree - I love my mine PT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (25/11/13)

Oupa said:


> Been testing the new Maxi BDCC from VapeOnly over the weekend... and quite impressed! No leaking yet after about 4 refills and flavour is really nice. Nice and solid little bottom coil clearomizer!


You got my mail for flav and the bdcc

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (25/11/13)

Yip, all invoices was sent this morning so you should have received it??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (25/11/13)

Thanks i just made payment now will send proof shortly 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (25/11/13)

Oupa said:


> Yip, all invoices was sent this morning so you should have received it??


Yip sorry im not at work so dnt check work email as often 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (25/11/13)

I believe the coils fit in the vivi nova tanks aswell so anyonw with the vivi tanks cn spend 30bux on the coil n give it a go

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (27/11/13)

First impressions not good at all .. a wierd taste cant place it im vaping hhv angels kiss ib it amd theu protank has much more flavour and vape .. the draw on tue maxi is too tight for my liking mayn cuz ive been dripping amd using rsst for months now will vape some more and give a full review






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (27/11/13)

Thanks for the info. Looking forward to the full review 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (27/11/13)

Keep in mind i got abouy an hr ago 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (27/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Keep in mind i got abouy an hr ago
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



For sure. I've only had about 2 puffs on the Maxi BDCC, the draw was fine for me but I think the draw on my current Maxi top coil is stiffer than the Protanks. I found the draw on a Protank 2 I puffed on was too airy for me. 

Enjoy the new vape gear. Will be looking out for your review 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

When I moved from Vivi Nova to Protanks the draw was too airy for me, but got used to it very quickly. Once used to it I just could not go back to a tighter draw. However, the flavour from the Protank was much, much better. My one and only experience with a mini VapeOnly was disastrous - it leaked from the start and felt as if made of cheap, inferior materials.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> First impressions not good at all .. a wierd taste cant place it im vaping hhv angels kiss ib it amd theu protank has much more flavour and vape .. the draw on tue maxi is too tight for my liking mayn cuz ive been dripping amd using rsst for months now will vape some more and give a full review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How do you find the RSST compared to a dripper, Twist?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (27/11/13)

Ok my fault i guess i didnt let it wick enough before first puff put in the second coil drip it t 8 watts much better .. the pt3 is still way better tho .. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (29/11/13)

I just put my Maxi on my itaste vv and guess what... tight draw. On ego and ego batteries the draw is perfect. Airflow normally differs from device to device. Also one cant really compare the Maxi's flavour to a dripping atty, RSST or any other RBA... but compared to other clearomizers its decent. I quite like the great build quality and the size for use on ego/Evod style batteries. Also the fact that you can pop any 510 drip tip on it is a plus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (29/11/13)

Matthee said:


> How do you find the RSST compared to a dripper, Twist?


 

i prefer dripping flav alot better tons of vap only issue is the hassle of dripping and at .5 ohms u flyyyy thru juice ...

rebuilt the trident to .7 0hm dual coil now and its perfect ...

that said im mostly using my PT3 since i got it
dripping now and then

RSST needs to be rebuilt and just standing for now

also going to give the maxi a good clean and vape again

i tore one of the Maxi's coils apart after one hour and this is what it looked like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> i prefer dripping flav alot better tons of vap only issue is the hassle of dripping and at .5 ohms u flyyyy thru juice ...
> 
> rebuilt the trident to .7 0hm dual coil now and its perfect ...
> 
> ...


Thanks Twist. Those coils do not look happy!


----------



## Chop007 (19/2/14)

Hey there, I purchased a VapeOnly Maxi BDCC on Saturday at the Cape Vape Meet from Benji@Oupa. I must say, this is the most awesome clearomizer ever. I have been using it non stop on my iTaste VV V3 that I also got from Oupa and it is still going awesome. No leaking, no coil degrading. 

I just made sure to let the juice soak in for about 15 minutes before the first use. Some say you cannot fill this thing up to the top, but it is possible if you fill it carefully and don't shake while doing so. 

The coil has a resistance of 1.9 ohms and I am vaping at 3.9 Volts. The Vape is smooth, no burnt taste at all, the vape is cool and the TH using 'Brain Matter' Juice at .9mg nic is mellow. The Vapor production is also epic.

Being relatively new to vaping the only other great clearomizer I have tried is the iclear 16 which had a rather tight draw. I also tried the ego clearomizer(cheapies) that kind of died after 3 days. So, for me, this BDCC Maxi is incredible.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)

Chop007 said:


> Hey there, I purchased a VapeOnly Maxi BDCC on Saturday at the Cape Vape Meet from Benji@Oupa. I must say, this is the most awesome clearomizer ever.



Oh sheeezzz... another one to buy and test!  And here is a pic if anyone wants to see it without Googling!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mohamed (19/2/14)

Yip i have tried them they awsome ..a hassle free bottom dual coil clearo.and a bonus they look great !

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

